# Tippy dam and pond help



## big_b (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello all I am new to this site so my apologies if this is in the wrong location. I am planning a trip first week in May up to Tippy damn and pond this will be my first time fishing there just looking for any tips or ticks you guys are willing to give. we are heading up Sunday tent camping at Loomis Landing. Sunday and Monday we plan on fishing the river and Tuesday renting a boat to explore the pond fishing. anything you guys are willing to help with would be awesome, never fished a river like this before. 
THANKS!! B


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been fishing there for many years just below the coffer. Many great memories there... Unfortunately all the boats made it difficult to fish. I've never seen it like this before. Boats were anchoring right in my drift. There's miles of river to take your boat. It's like they could care less that you were even there. Good luck!


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Fished the pond once and caught a lot of eyes, jigs with crawlers fishing points. Trouble was they were all throw backs.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Some of the best fishing on the pond is right by loo mis landing, where pine river enters the pond..lots pike perch n eyes...watch out for the stump and submerged logs around there....next around the island at the confluence of pine and manistee rivers as they head toward the dam..the point West shore south of camp mana pine landing always held pike and smallies..if live bait is not workin use rattle plugs as they resound nicely off the rocks n logs there


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

shametamer said:


> ...... as they resound nicely off the rocks n logs there


Ain't that the truth Bill!


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> Ain't that the truth Bill!


Surprised. You know inland Robert. Kinda look at you as the Capt Ahab of Lake Michigan!:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Actually I don't fish the big lake near as much as you think Bill.
*Connecting waters YES* - and under the cover of darkness, I have been known to venture out over the blue expanses for unnamed creatures, that will tell no tales due to the "red spray hair cut" given from a Gerber or Rapala blade...
:evilsmile

I beat the hell out of Hardy & Croton at times also, they're close by!
Fished Hodenplyl years ago with Danny before his health got much worse - and I can't tell you how long since I dropped a juicy crawler in a tree top _standing on it's head_ in the Tippy Pond back waters.
Just beautiful waters there...all four of them really....

RAS


----------



## big_b (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you guys for the tips I'll be sure to repost how we did. Giving my tackle box the once over tonight and thoughts on good tackle and or bait?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

any tips on hodenpyle? I haven't had a chance to fish it much yet, still getting familiar with the lake


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Hodenpyle? Yes careful with the stumps that standing timber is worse there than tippy..always found the eyes to run smaller there as well..where the river comes in at spring..near the dam at fall and in the stump fields all summer long


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> Actually I don't fish the big lake near as much as you think Bill.
> *Connecting waters YES* - and under the cover of darkness, I have been known to venture out over the blue expanses for unnamed creatures, that will tell no tales due to the "red spray hair cut" given from a Gerber or Rapala blade...
> :evilsmile
> 
> ...


Robert, with two glass boats now I have to be less reckless on fishin those deadhead,rock island stone monument lakes...lol..shoot I split a hull on a fin raft in the yoop on a rock island a few years back


----------



## BassKicker86 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm also new to this site but I live close to tippy and have fished it a lot. The smallie fishing should take off as soon as the water warms up a few degrees. Like others said the loo is landing area is a good place to start and hit as many points as you can if your after bass. Drop shots are a good bet this time of year as well ass jerkbaits(smithwick and rapala x-raps) good luck !!


----------



## jwkuofm1 (Apr 21, 2015)

I generally go up later in the summer but have always found that fishing the drop-offs are pretty good. It's a reservoir so the middle is pretty deep in the main channel and for the first 1/4 mile from the Pine River side. Casting plastics, spinners or shallow cranks towards shore and working them down the banks generally works well. 

Jigging or bobber fishing with minnows also produces smallmouth, pike, walleye and a surprising number of catfish (historically they stocked fairly large numbers of cats). 

I think the last time I was up there we caught 3 or 4 eater sized cats while fishing for bass and panfish. 

If none of that is working, I'd put a jig and body with a minnow or crawler and bottom bounce the deep area or troll deeper diving cranks in the main parts of the channel. If you hit a series of warm days you may want to try some bays on the northern side as bass or pike may be moving in to spawn as well.

Tight lines.

-JWK


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

shametamer said:


> Robert, with two glass boats now I have to be less reckless on fishin those deadhead,rock island stone monument lakes...lol..shoot I split a hull on a fin raft in the yoop on a rock island a few years back


My junket might be old & tin... she's all I got!!
I have to keep what rivets she has in the hull...
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

